# Probleme bei Montage der LG 1+



## aeonflux3dfx (27. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir für meine Wildsau Single eine neue Kettenführung  ( E13 LG 1+ 09 ) gegönnt.
Habe mir extra das ISCG 05 Modell gekauft wegen Tretlagermontage da meine Sau keine ISCG Befestigung besitzt.
Nur etlichen Versuchen die Kettenführung richtig einzustellen habe ich wieder aufgegeben und die alte Truvativ wieder hingebaut.
Noch zur info habe eine Holzfeller Kurbel und ein 38 Blatt.
Habe mit Distanzscheiben schon fast alles hinbekommen nur müßte ich die Führung so weit zum Vorderrad drehen damit nichts schleift aber dann berührt die Kette die Kettenstrebe.
Wäre vielleicht mit einem 36 Blatt zu lösen.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Führung ?
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar

Grüße Michael


----------



## Johnny Jape (29. August 2009)

also ich hatte die lg1 mal kurz an meinem keiler, ebenfalls mit holfeller und 38kb aber mit iscg, es war einfach ein graus das teil enzustellen, zwar nicht unmöglich, aber einiges an gefummel und geduld, außerdem war es unmöglich den taco zu nutzen, hab mich dann letztendlich für eine freesolo entschieden und bin sehr zufriedendamit, anbau hat keine 20 minuten gedauert, alles ohne zusätzliches material wie zb distanzscheiben, im vergleich hierzu der einbau der lg1, der mal locker bis fast alles gestimmt hat 2 stunden gedauert hat und trotzdem hats immer irgendwo geschliffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aeonflux3dfx (29. August 2009)

Da kauft man eine Führung für 150  das man feststellen muß das eine für 30  besser passt aber sch...... aussieht. 
Werde mir jetzt ein 36 Kettenblatt besorgen und dann ist wieder basteln angesagt.


----------



## Johnny Jape (29. August 2009)

welche denn für 30 euro?


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (29. August 2009)

Truvativ Boxguide :kotz:


----------

